# Old Mother Hubbard bones



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you guys feed your little ones these?? My little Maltese have always loved the Old Mother Hubbard bones. I noticed they have molasses in them, is that bad for them to digest??


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie has had OMH treats in the past and has really liked them. As far as I know (and I certainly don't know everything) they're relatively decent treats. 

Josie says: Did somebody say treats?!?!?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our 3 Boyz eat OMH Peanut Butter bones all the time. Love em!!!!!!!!!


----------

